# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el río Bolbaite

## perdiguera

El otro día me dejé en el tintero, como se suele decir, unas cuantas fotos de la fauan que ví en el río Bolbaite a su paso por el pueblo homónimo.

Me llevé una impresión al ver ese pez, el de la última foto, que era de grande como un pato.

Hay que decir que el calado del agua era más bien escaso y el pobre animal se las veía y deseaba para poder nadar, dado el tamaño que había alcanzado.












Aquí aparece el "bicho". Supongo que será una carpa, yo de esto no entiendo nada, nada.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Supones bien, es una buena carpa. Reege seguro que en vez de tirarle una foto, le tiraba otra cosa  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Buenas carpas comunes tiene ese sitio... y con poquita agua, jejeje, ahí si que triunfaba yo F. Lázaro, aunque tuviese que cogerlas con las manos!!!! :Big Grin: 
La verdad es que es una pena, ver ya algunos sitios plagados de pesca y vida y con el agua, nunca mejor dicho, al cuello!!
Recuerdo hace unos años, cuando el azud del Fresnedas se secó, los miles de peces que murieron... :Frown: 
Buenas fotos Perdiguera.

----------

